# C'est quoi Mac OS "Classic" ?



## lamidenis (20 Août 2005)

Salut ! 

Juste pour m'informer : c'est quoi le mode "Classic" ? 
C'est ce qu'il y avait avant Mac OS X, c'est ça ?
Et si oui, à quoi ça sert ? 

Merci

A+


----------



## Martial (20 Août 2005)

Classic permet de lancer MacOs 9 sur une machine qui tourne sur MacOs X.
Ceci permet de faire fonctionner, parfois de manière étrange, des programmes qui n'ont pas étés développés, ou mis à jour, pour MacOs X.

C'est utile uniquement si on possède d'anciennes applications ou si on n'a pas fait de mises à jour. En ce qui me concerne, ça fonctionne plutôt bien à part le son sur les (très) anciens jeux. 

A mon tour de poser une question aux visionnaires... Lorsque le Mac tournera sur Pentium, y aura-t-il aussi un Classic ou faudra t-il conserver un ancien Mac ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Août 2005)

A ce jour personne ne sait si cela sera possiblle. mais il y a peu de chances que ce soit le cas. Donc il semble judicieux de garder un ancien mac si l'on possède beaucoup d'applications fonctionnant sous OS9


----------



## Martial (21 Août 2005)

Merci pour cette réponse à laquelle je m'attendais :mouais:

Il reste un peu de temps pour acheter un G5 un peu rapide... et conserver le eMac pour les petites merveilles dont je ne me lasse pas (Prince of Persia I et II, Caesar III, Corel 8, Vista Pro etc.)


----------



## lilimac54 (21 Août 2005)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> A ce jour personne ne sait si cela sera possiblle. mais il y a peu de chances que ce soit le cas. Donc il semble judicieux de garder un ancien mac si l'on possède beaucoup d'applications fonctionnant sous OS9



effectivement moi pour etre plus sûre je garde mes trois ordis et je testerai le nouvel OS pour voir la compatibilitée des applics


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2005)

lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> A ce jour personne ne sait si cela sera possiblle. mais il y a peu de chances que ce soit le cas. Donc il semble judicieux de garder un ancien mac si l'on possède beaucoup d'applications fonctionnant sous OS9



On appelle Mac OS Classic, les OS ayant précédé Mac OS X, mais Classic est aussi, comme il a été dit, l'option permettant de lancer Mac OS 9 lorsqu'une session OS X est ouverte.

L'arrêt du développement de Mac OS 9 a été annoncé en grandes pompes et de manière assez théâtrale  par Steve Jobs, le 6 mai 2002, lors de la WWDC de la même année (présentation de Jaguar). Apple ne va pas revenir en arrière, et il y a de grandes chances pour que Classic ne sont plus compatible avec les prochains Mac tournant avec des processeurs Intel, et également que ça ne soit plus une option proposée dans la prochaine version de Mac OS X, la 10.5 (Leopard), dont Steve Jobs a brièvement parlé lors de la WWDC de cette année.

Un peu d'histoire.


----------



## Kakariki (21 Août 2005)

les autre ton tou di mes pr faire simpl considaire classic un émulateur de mac os9 pr mac osX


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2005)

Kakariki a dit:
			
		

> les autre ton tou di mes pr faire simpl considaire classic un émulateur de mac os9 pr mac osX



Plaît-il?


----------



## al02 (21 Août 2005)

Kakariki a dit:
			
		

> les autre ton tou di mes pr faire simpl considaire classic un émulateur de mac os9 pr mac osX


C'est du petit nègue !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Août 2005)

Kakariki a dit:
			
		

> les autre ton tou di mes pr faire simpl considaire classic un émulateur de mac os9 pr mac osX



tu peux pas écrire correctement STP...
bon qu'on abrege  un peu ,du genre C pour c'est ...d'accord...
mais la tout de meme ...

en effet ,Classic ne sera pas sur les Mactel il me semble


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Août 2005)

Martial a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette réponse à laquelle je m'attendais :mouais:
> 
> Il reste un peu de temps pour acheter un G5 un peu rapide... et conserver le eMac pour les petites merveilles dont je ne me lasse pas (Prince of Persia I et II, Caesar III, Corel 8, Vista Pro etc.)




je vois que tu as un eMac 1,25 ...celui la ne boote pas sous OS9 ,par contre ,j'avais avant le G5 ,un eMac 700 acheté fin 2002 ,lui bootait carrément sous 9  en plus de Classic...
au 1er janvier 2003 ,les macs ne bootaient plus sous 9 il me semble...


----------



## Martial (21 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tu as un eMac 1,25 ...celui la ne boote pas sous OS9 ,par contre ,j'avais avant le G5 ,un eMac 700 acheté fin 2002 ,lui bootait carrément sous 9  en plus de Classic...
> au 1er janvier 2003 ,les macs ne bootaient plus sous 9 il me semble...



Je parlais d'applications MacOs 9 qui tournaient sous Classic, donc MacOs X. La plupart des logiciels que j'utilise tournent sous le nouvel OS. Mais ça me fait mal au coeur de ne plus pouvoir utiliser de bons anciens programmes. Sur mon eMac, qui ne boote que sour X, ça fonctionne à merveille. Heureusement !


----------



## lamidenis (21 Août 2005)

Salut Sydney ! 

C'est quoi comme écran que je vois dans ta signature ? Tu pourrais faire une photo de la bête et la mettre dans ta galerie ? C'est pour baver - enfin, rêver plutôt. 

S'te plaît !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Salut Sydney !
> 
> C'est quoi comme écran que je vois dans ta signature ? Tu pourrais faire une photo de la bête et la mettre dans ta galerie ? C'est pour baver - enfin, rêver plutôt.
> 
> S'te plaît !



j'en avait deja 2 ,celles avec le tigre en peluche
j'en ai rajouté une ,ou on voit mieux l'écran


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2005)

Martial a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais d'applications MacOs 9 qui tournaient sous Classic, donc MacOs X. La plupart des logiciels que j'utilise tournent sous le nouvel OS. Mais ça me fait mal au coeur de ne plus pouvoir utiliser de bons anciens programmes. Sur mon eMac, qui ne boote que sour X, ça fonctionne à merveille. Heureusement !



oui tu as de la chance ,je me souviens de certains programme ,ou le mode classic ne marchait pas il fallait alors booter sous 9


----------



## lamidenis (22 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'en avait deja 2 ,celles avec le tigre en peluche
> j'en ai rajouté une ,ou on voit mieux l'écran


 
Merci c'est sympa : j'adore ! 
Comment je peux faire pour l'enregistrer sur mon DD ? (histoire de baver plus longtemps)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'est sympa : j'adore !
> Comment je peux faire pour l'enregistrer sur mon DD ? (histoire de baver plus longtemps)



si tu clique dessus elle s'agrandie,ensuite ,tu la glisse sur ton bureau


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Salut Sydney !
> 
> C'est quoi comme écran que je vois dans ta signature ?
> !


 
Ben un Apple Display, pourquoi???? Tu peux aller sur le site d'Apple pour le voir en grand, voire t'en payer un ! (tu as du 20 pouces jusqu'au 30 pouces en passant par 23 pouces)

Bon et arrête de baver! tu va finir par avoir des problèmes avec ton clavier!


----------

